# Hope for puppy owners with difficult puppies



## twins&golden (Jul 14, 2007)

Just to give some of the new puppy owners hope if they have a “difficult” puppy like we did! At almost 6 months we have finally turned the corner. I’d say about 2 weeks ago, we started to notice that “she doesn’t bite us anymore anytime we’d try to redirect her” or she doesn’t growl or bark at us anymore. It’s almost as if a light switch went off in her brain. 

Our summer was terrible, despite us being super prepared for her to join our family and despite our best intentions with training, rewarding, etc…. She was such a stressful puppy. Plus, it didn’t help that our senior golden, Izzy has a halo around her head and she was a very easy puppy. If we told Izzy “no” she immediately listened to us. Leia, on the other hand, was always doing something naughty and then barking at us, or biting us, when we’d calmly take her to her x-pen area for a “puppy time out”. We took her to training (yes, this definitely helped), but I think it just took time for her to outgrow her land-shark phase. 

We had to keep the dogs apart because Leia was always biting Izzy’s back leg like it was a chicken drumstick and Izzy wouldn’t put her in her place. She’s extremely sensitive and wouldn’t do more than bark at her, which Leia completely ignored. So, we’d continually try to keep them together, but every single time it ended up with a leg feast for Leia and poor Izzy pleading to us with her eyes to help us as she had a puppy hanging off her leg. For Izzy’s sanity, we had to give her breaks. About 2 weeks ago, we finally have been able to bring them together and have Leia trained enough with “leave it” to leave Izzy alone. My heart bursts with happiness to see them playing tug together or laying in the same room. Maybe one day we’ll have cuddles, but we won’t push it! LOL. We’ll take what we can get. 

So many times, we felt like we had nothing more to give. We tried everything, read everything on the forums, internet and books. Consulted our trainer, and it just took time. I’d read the forum and it almost would physically hurt me when I’d see other people’s puppies as so adorable and well behaved. Our bonding with Leia was slow initially because it’s hard to bond to a puppy that constantly growls, barks and bites you! And, constantly growls, barks and bites at our Izzy. I feel like I can see the good dog she’s going to become now, and before I really didn’t have much hope. Our vet said to me “she’s going to be a really great dog”, and I didn’t believe her then, but I do now. As a new puppy owner, I really needed that hope that everything would turn out okay. And it will. Hang in there new puppy owners. Keep training and trying, with as much patience and love as you can muster - it will eventually stick! :smile2:


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

twins&golden said:


> Just to give some of the new puppy owners hope if they have a “difficult” puppy like we did! At almost 6 months we have finally turned the corner. I’d say about 2 weeks ago, we started to notice that “she doesn’t bite us anymore anytime we’d try to redirect her” or she doesn’t growl or bark at us anymore. It’s almost as if a light switch went off in her brain.
> 
> Our summer was terrible, despite us being super prepared for her to join our family and despite our best intentions with training, rewarding, etc…. She was such a stressful puppy. Plus, it didn’t help that our senior golden, Izzy has a halo around her head and she was a very easy puppy. If we told Izzy “no” she immediately listened to us. Leia, on the other hand, was always doing something naughty and then barking at us, or biting us, when we’d calmly take her to her x-pen area for a “puppy time out”. We took her to training (yes, this definitely helped), but I think it just took time for her to outgrow her land-shark phase.
> 
> ...


   I love this post! Thank you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Great post! I think the common misconception with goldens is that they are pre-programmed to be that friendly, well behaved dog we see on ads and shows on TV. In fact they may be the hardest puppies to raise. It really comes as a shock to the system.

Our Maya will be 3 years old in a few weeks. The first few months with her were some of the most stressful days. Furniture was chewed on, my wife's clothes were constant being ripped from being tugged on (she was seen as the equal in the pack), the landshark phase left us with mental and physical scars...the list goes on. But we knew (or hoped back then) that if we persevered and remained consistent in our training with her, she would blossom into a sweetheart. And she has. Still naughty and fairly stubborn, but just a loving girl that loves to play and craves to be with her pack. 

Good on you for sticking with things. You will notice even more maturity from Leia in the coming months.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

What a wonderful post. I've had 7 goldens, 4 are no longer with us. All 7 have had unique characters and personalities. Out of the 4 who are gone, I know that there were plenty of issues during the puppy phase, but I no longer remember the issues but think of them as being perfect goldens, and I miss them every day. Of the 3 we have now, I can truthfully say Raider, the almost 13 year old was probably the easiest puppy, Tugg who is 5 was a demon puppy, and Tripp, is still in the puppy phase. But as naughty as Tugg was, now he is a dream and a pleasure to live with. Trippy tries our patience daily, but also makes us laugh daily. And Raider reminds me every day of how quickly these dogs grow up, and grow old, and we should treasure every single moment we have with them. I am so glad your puppy is showing you too that with time and patience, even the naughtiest puppy becomes the dog you had hoped for.


----------



## wiggles-wags-and-woofs (Aug 24, 2017)

Thank you so much for this post! We are right in the thick of the land shark phase and there are times where we feel pretty hopeless!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I don’t have a puppy anymore but I remember those days. Everyone needs to hang on as you said, you turned the corner. It takes time. Some people expect the perfect puppy. They are all different and you never know what you will get. I’m sure your post will help someone. Congratulations on your puppy and look forward to hearing more about Leia and Izzy.


----------



## Maverick888 (Oct 14, 2017)

Thank you so much for your post! Our young man, Maverick is almost 5 months. When he is being a love the snuggles and cuddles are amazing! When he's tired or in that "crazy" place look out! I love the land shark phrase...so appropriate. He is a nipper at times, and can get a little rough. I appreciate being able to read from other puppy owners experiences, especially on the tough days! Your post gives me hope that I will one again wear shirts that do not have holes.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

It cracked me up to read about Leia's "leg feasts". Poor Izzy!

So glad to hear that some things just take time to work themselves out. I'm sure part of it was due to your hard work and patience too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christina R (Mar 14, 2017)

We have a 6 month month old golden named Harper. She has been a mouthy puppy from the time we got her home. We have tried everything that was suggested by the vet, trainer, etc. We were hoping she would stop the biting by now but she hasn't. She doesn't chew furniture but hands she loves. We notice she is better with strangers than with us. She especially goes after my 9 year old daughter. This happens mostly at night time. It seems to be her bewitching hour. It's so frustrating. Everyone says she will grow out of it..but when? I talk to othet golden owners and they say their goldens werent mouthy like this. This post makes me feel a little better knowing other people went through it.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Maisy is just about 4 months old and the biting is relentless. Redirection, physical activity, time outs, you name it we've done it. This isn't our first rodeo, but I was hoping it would be different. It is draining to say the least. She's a love when she wants to be and then the terrorist comes out. I've resorted to oven mitts and armor. Luckily, we don't get the growling or barking when her sharp little teeth appear. This too shall pass and can't wait!!


----------



## Jrsygrl (Aug 9, 2017)

Thank you for your post I feel better after reading it. My Quinn is almost 10 weeks old and I?ve had him for 2. These past 2 weeks have been overwhelming and stressful. Knowing that this phase is only temporary helps a lot .


----------



## MacandMe (Nov 17, 2017)

As human-mama to a 10 week old little land shark, I so appreciate this encouragement. 

With only a week down, I'm no where near an expert, but for Mac, when he gets that look in his eyes (you know, a little bit of crazy mixed with hyper puppy "let's play my way") and he starts biting on our clothes and hands, we first try to redirect with a rope, Kong or toy. Sometimes it works. Sometimes there is just no way and he keeps coming at us (you can almost hear the theme to JAWS playing). I calmly pick him up and place him in his crate (which is located in the family room near us). He whines a bit, then settles down. Once he's settled and quiet and laying down, I open the door. He usually comes out slowly...then goes over to his bed and busies himself with his toys. I think it's teaching him to calm himself...I hope. I'm sure we have a lot more "land sharking" to get through. Bless your heart for giving us all this ray of hope - ha! Good thing they are so cute


----------

